# Car booster seat for two chi's?



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone have a car booster seat for their Chi? I'm looking for one that can hold two Chihuahuas at the same time and has the seat buckle to hook their harnesses too. Does anyone have one like this? Any brands that you'd recommend?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I have 3 different car seats!
The one I like the best is the animals matter la rider 2x- it fits 3 chi's at once, you can buy as many buckles as you need. 
















The second one is a k&h booster seat that came with 2 attachments. This one also has a heating pad attachment you can buy for it (eBay and amazon have them the cheapest)


















The third one I have is a snoozer, it's ok. I don't like the mechanism it has for locking into the seat. I don't feel like it's very safe or sturdy in terms of security











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same K&H one that Zorana has except in the tan colour and both Odie and I love it! It's always in my backseat and Odie likes to rest her head on the cut out so that she can see me. I plan on buying the heater insert for next winter. I also plan on eventually buying another one (in grey) for our other vehicle.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love snoozer


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the snoozer lookout. I like it, although I would agree that it is not as secured to the car as some of the others mentioned. I got it half off on Black Friday and I don't think I would want to pay any more for it. Eventually I would like to get the one that Zorana and Krystal have. After my research, I think it's the best quality. 

Toby in his snoozer. 


















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanted to add that for the money, the k&h is the best value. The la rider is really expensive, their prices went up recently and they're around $200 for the 2x where as I think I paid only $75 with free shipping for my k&h on amazon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone have this booster seat made by pet gear? If so do you like it?

Http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Pet-Gear-Large-Booster-Car-Seat/3314211/product.html


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I have the same K&H one that Zorana has except in the tan colour and both Odie and I love it! It's always in my backseat and Odie likes to rest her head on the cut out so that she can see me. I plan on buying the heater insert for next winter. I also plan on eventually buying another one (in grey) for our other vehicle.



awww so cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Does anyone have this booster seat made by pet gear? If so do you like it?
> 
> Http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Pet-Gear-Large-Booster-Car-Seat/3314211/product.html


This girl who used to live by me had one and the cushion was way too high up, the dogs sat on it as opposed to in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a snoozer size small and my 5.5 pound and 3.5 pound dogs fit great!


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Does anyone have this booster seat made by pet gear? If so do you like it?
> 
> Http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Pet-Gear-Large-Booster-Car-Seat/3314211/product.html


I have the pet gear one. I started out with the smaller one. when Pablo joined the family we needed the larger one. I have no complaints about this car seat. Chico & Pablo love it. It is up high enough for them to see out. They both fit great. We travel in the car quite a bit and it makes me feel better knowing they are secure in their seat.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the Snoozer Lookout car seat. I like the looks of some of the others posted here more, but I don't like how the dogs are secured. To me it looks like the belt that hooks to their harness just comes out of the car seat. Am I right? I like that in the Snoozer the belt that secures the dogs is wrapped around the ACTUAL seatbelt. To me, there is much more of a chance of them staying in the car seat vs the belt getting ripped out of the seat like in some of the other car seats.

Here are some pics of my girls in ours and of how they are secured-


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Blondie87- I love all your pictures, you puppies look so well loved....not to mention the matching outfits. Awhile back I posted about hitting a deer. I frequently put the doggie seat in the front and have gotten somewhat lazy about clipping the pups to the seat belt with the Snoozer clip. What I realized in braking hard and hitting a deer is how important it is keep them clipped on. They would have flow into the windshield or dash if they had been in the car with me. I also need to put the seat in the back. I am a bad momma! It is important to secure your pup in the car!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the pics Blondie. I didn't realize there was a difference in how the clips were secured. I really like how that one has them clipped right onto the seat belt. I'm going to look for that one.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's true that in the K&H the clip is attached to the car seat, but it could easily be attached to the actual seat belt if you wanted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have the Snoozer. I love it, and so does The Wee's.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

TLI said:


> We have the Snoozer. I love it, and so does The Wee's.


Which size do you have?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Which size do you have?


It's been so long since I bought it, I don't remember the size I got. Medium or large. It would easily hold 5, maybe even 6 smaller Chi's. With plenty of room to lay down, stretch out, and move around a bit. Since some our trips were quite long with my daughter playing softball, I wanted something they could all be able to relax and have room in, verses being scrunched together. They also go with me quite a bit for errands and such. I am very happy with it. It worked out to be everything I was looking for in a car seat.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

TLI's looks like a large. Mine is a medium and it fits both my girls as you can see. A 3rd chi is tight but we've done it. My girls are 4 lbs and 8.5 lbs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If anyone needs measurements of it, I can post them tomorrow.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The size I bought is in a thread somewhere here on the board. I also posted measurements of it for someone because the true measurements of the seat is different than listed on the site. I'll do a search for the thread tomorrow when I don't feel as lazy. :lol: I needed it for 4 pups, so I debated between medium & large. If I remember correctly there wasn't a significant difference in the two. If you need it for two, the medium is probably fine. It really just depends on how much extra room you want the pups to have, and the size of your babies. Sometime our trips were 3/4 hours one way, so I needed it big enough that 4 could have ample room to sleep, move around, etc. The funny thing is they all end up huddled together on one side. :lol: Anyway, I love it. You can buy replacement covers for it as well. You can use as many straps as you'd like. I think two come with it. I ordered 2 more separately. I have a pic of all 4 in it somewhere. But I think it's on my computer.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I also have a snoozer lookout in large and love it!! Have had it for over 5 years. I think it is the safest due to how the straps go around the seat belt. The seat itself is just to boost the dogs up to be able to see out. 

The large size is huge, takes up two seats in the back. I have used it for a 3 Chi’s, 15lbs, 6.5lbs and 5.5lbs and they fit fine, the two bigger Chi’s were not cuddlers and needed space and had plenty of space.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

BellsMommy22 said:


> Does anyone have a car booster seat for their Chi? I'm looking for one that can hold two Chihuahuas at the same time and has the seat buckle to hook their harnesses too. Does anyone have one like this? Any brands that you'd recommend?


Amazon have that one for $62 and free USA ship I think. Shipping to Oz is only $20, so pleased to see Amazon playing nice & not robbing o/seas buyers.

I personally would NEVER buy a car seat with that fake lamb's wool sherpa stuff, I had it on my puppy stairs it looks positively awful after washing ... no matter what you do it sort of knots up and never again looks like it did when new.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Amazon have that one for $62 and free USA ship I think. Shipping to Oz is only $20, so pleased to see Amazon playing nice & not robbing o/seas buyers.
> 
> I personally would NEVER buy a car seat with that fake lamb's wool sherpa stuff, I had it on my puppy stairs it looks positively awful after washing ... no matter what you do it sort of knots up and never again looks like it did when new.


I've washed mine several times, the lining still looks new.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The seat is about 3 years old. Lining washed about once every 4 weeks since I've had it.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi 
i just bought the solvit deluxe large booster seat - plenty of room for my jack and my chi as you can see from this short vid i made
LILY AND ROSIE WILL ALWAYS BE TOGETHER - YouTube


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cute video! Does that booster seat attach to the seat only over the head rest of the car seat? Or is there another strap down lower?


----------



## Mnicole007 (Aug 14, 2012)

My name is Meoshia. The car seat I have has a removable cushion. So that the dogs can sit in it. Not On it! Yet if the cushion is used, it gives them an extra boost so that they can see out of the window.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

TLI said:


> The seat is about 3 years old. Lining washed about once every 4 weeks since I've had it.


Thanks, but uuurgh I hate that stuff the way it all clumps together - I think we Aussies aren't as accepting of it because sheepskin is so common, relatively inexpensive & readily available here but, alas, obviously not washable like that stuff is. It's just one of those products I can't personally stand, like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I threw the cover of my steps away after about 2 washes because I just hated the look of it, even after hand-wash cycle & air drying it!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

it attaches over the head rest and behind the seat also


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

i am very new to the board and i am in no way promoting solvit but the seat is so easy to fit and adjust - in the vid it was a bit low - but the lining comes out and is washable and the clips as you can see are all metal and the straps are adjustable for the dogs - even though my dogs move about they dont get entangled - i reserached many booster seats before choosing this one - it has a zip pocket too to enclose your dogs leads etc


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Thanks, but uuurgh I hate that stuff the way it all clumps together - I think we Aussies aren't as accepting of it because sheepskin is so common, relatively inexpensive & readily available here but, alas, obviously not washable like that stuff is. It's just one of those products I can't personally stand, like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I threw the cover of my steps away after about 2 washes because I just hated the look of it, even after hand-wash cycle & air drying it!


Haha!! You make me laugh!! :lol: Very true. I can see where you are coming from by comparing my Uggs to the the lining in the car seat. The pups seem to like it though, and it's an easy wash. The suede type materials would be fine, but not as plush/soft. Mine aren't diggers, but that material wouldn't hold up for those that have pups that do. I think it would wear out quicker with washing too. I'm a fanatic on clean, so it has to stand up to washing. When I was looking for my car seat, that one won over other options. But everyone has different needs, taste, preference, etc. xxx


----------

